

Thanks for the feedback: Crocodoc (YC W10) has a new look and improved tools - rdamico
http://crocodoc.posterous.com/thanks-for-the-feedback-crocodoc-has-a-new-lo

======
paul9290
I see a lot of YC startups create blogs on posterous rather then on their own
domain. Is their a SEO reason/advantage to doing this? WOuldn't you want to
send traffic directly to your site?

~~~
peterlai
This has been done out of convenience. We're moving the blog to a crocodoc.com
subdomain soon.

~~~
rantfoil
We support custom domains, so its just an A record or CNAME away from
blog.crocodoc.com =)

------
yellowbkpk
As a software engineer that doesn't really touch too many documents nowadays,
I'm probably completely outside of your target demographic, but on my 3GHz
Chrome 6/Ubuntu 10 box, the Flash document viewer was quite laggy. Scrolling
the page up and down pegged one of my cores and the page content took 500ms or
so to catch up to my pointer position.

~~~
danudey
For me, it wasn't TOO laggy (Macbook Pro 2.4 GHz running the 'Ezra' Flash 10.1
betas). That said, the flash viewer scrolled FAR too fast, and was very
flickery. It was impossible for me to trackpad-scroll to the bottom of a page
without ending up three pages down.

My question is, why would I want a document collaboration system that I can't
use at all on an iPhone or iPad (even in view-only mode), when other solutions
like Google Docs work (to my knowledge) quite well?

------
amohr
When you pop up a comment, the hide and delete buttons are kind of confusing.
The hide icon uses a 'minimize' analogy, which leads me to believe the 'x'
icon means 'close.' On a related note, the popover doesn't really need to say
'comment,' it's pretty clear what it is - that space could be used to separate
the hide and delete buttons.

You might try eliminating the word and having the hide button on the left (it
seems comments always open anchored at the top left) and a delete button on
the right. I would recommend changing the x (maybe make it red or a garbage
can?) to make it more clearly signify 'delete.'

------
trun
Looks great Ryan! It's certainly come a long way in the last couple years.

------
aresant
Nice job!

Little nit-pick - on the CrocDoc.com homepage you've got a space in "mark up"
(crossed out) and then in the line below have it all as one word "markup".

Gramatically both should be "mark-up" with a hyphen - markup is used for
actual code description . . .

